
How Does the Public’s View of Science Go So Wrong? - tokenadult
https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/guest-blog/how-does-the-public-rsquo-s-view-of-science-go-so-wrong/
======
gus_massa
On the other hand, most people is more directly affected by scientific
nutritional advice than scientific elementary particle theory, and
[http://io9.gizmodo.com/i-fooled-millions-into-thinking-
choco...](http://io9.gizmodo.com/i-fooled-millions-into-thinking-chocolate-
helps-weight-1707251800)

